# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  DJH "Mliječna staza - put do uspješnog dojenja"

## AndrejaMa

Jutros, slučajno kasnije idem na posao i u Dobro jutro Hrvatska prilog o današnjoj promociji filma.

Odlično!

S nostalgijom se prisjetih prošlogodišnjeg dojenja na stepenicama....

Renata, vrlo jezgrovito i jasno rekla si sve što treba znati - nije lako i nije sramota potražiti pomoć! Suze su mi krenule i u sekundi sam se prisjetila i mojih prvih podoja, svih problama i upornosti, svih suza i bolnih trenutaka, ali i onih predivnih, zahvalnih pogleda mojih dječaka u njihovim dojilačkim staževima - Matej svega 6 mjeseci, ali zato sa puno optimizma i više "znanja" Petar 21 mjesec!

HVALA RODE OD SRCA!!! Jer bez vas ne bismo uspjeli!!  :Heart:

----------

